# 2017-18 Little Creek Bucks            **Aug 11**



## davidhelmly (May 29, 2017)

I think the way that I posted pictures last year worked out pretty good so I will just do the same again this year, they will all be in this one thread and I will try and update it with new pics every couple of weeks.

We got our feeders going on May 20 and I put cameras on them and then got back down to check them on the 27th. Like I expected we had a lot of hungry mouths, some of the feeders had deer eating out of them before the dust settled from the truck driving away, they are a little spoiled! 

There isn't a lot of growth to look at but I can't help it, I just love watching them grow thru pictures. Like always some of the bucks seem to be a couple of weeks farther along than others, I've always attributed this to the earliest shedding bucks start growing back the quickest but that's just my take on it.

One plus is that every camera I remembered to turn on worked... and I only forgot 1...


----------



## davidhelmly (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Doolydawg03 (May 29, 2017)

Wow there are a few with some super mass in there looks like plenty of mature deer to target in there great thread as always David


----------



## hooksnhorns (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting these up. Makes me wanna get my cam out on my lil spot. BTW, you got crack in those troughs?? Looks like they were feenin'  lol. What are you feeding?  Great lookin herd. You've got one that's gonna be a freak.


----------



## kevincox (May 29, 2017)

The one with the tall thick right brow and the big bases looks like he will be a biggun. Has a nice pot belly on him also. Do you know this buck from previous years?


----------



## Keith Karr (May 30, 2017)

Appreciate you posting the pictures David ! Y'all should have a great season this fall. 

You've got some interesting bucks....keep us posted on their development.


----------



## oppthepop (May 30, 2017)

Absolutely awesome David!


----------



## Echo (May 30, 2017)

Excellent pics and presentation as always, David! Looks like some real hoss bucks are well on their way at Little Creek!


----------



## techfire55 (May 30, 2017)

Great pics David. Good luck at Little Creek this year from all your friends at CMHC. Looks like you are off to an amazing start.

-Keith


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 30, 2017)

David - you are making us mortals look and feel badly. 

You should be ashamed of yourself. 

I will be in the bathroom closet crying if ya'll need me. 




Awesome as always!!!!!!!!!





.


----------



## Triple C (May 30, 2017)

One of the coolest threads on the forum.  Love following along on the bone growth each year!  Thx for sharing.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 31, 2017)

Doolydawg03 said:


> Wow there are a few with some super mass in there looks like plenty of mature deer to target in there great thread as always David





Keith Karr said:


> Appreciate you posting the pictures David ! Y'all should have a great season this fall.
> 
> You've got some interesting bucks....keep us posted on their development.



Thanks guys, I'm excited to watch them grow, good luck to everyone!!



hooksnhorns said:


> Thanks for posting these up. Makes me wanna get my cam out on my lil spot. BTW, you got crack in those troughs?? Looks like they were feenin'  lol. What are you feeding?  Great lookin herd. You've got one that's gonna be a freak.



Get that camera going because they are growing!! That is Purina Antler Advantage in the troughs, they are tearing it up!



kevincox said:


> The one with the tall thick right brow and the big bases looks like he will be a biggun. Has a nice pot belly on him also. Do you know this buck from previous years?



Yeah that's a very odd looking rack, I hope he keeps piling on the inches. I honestly can't tell who any of the bucks are yet but I hope within a couple of weeks I will recognize some of them.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 31, 2017)

oppthepop said:


> Absolutely awesome David!





Echo said:


> Excellent pics and presentation as always, David! Looks like some real hoss bucks are well on their way at Little Creek!





Triple C said:


> One of the coolest threads on the forum.  Love following along on the bone growth each year!  Thx for sharing.



I'm hoping for a good year for all of our members, with the drought last year it was a pretty poor season for us!



techfire55 said:


> Great pics David. Good luck at Little Creek this year from all your friends at CMHC. Looks like you are off to an amazing start.
> 
> -Keith





Jim Boyd said:


> David - you are making us mortals look and feel badly.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys and Jim I am still cracking up from your comment!! 

Keith, I know that you guys are looking at a great season with all the management that you guys doing, great members and under the leadership of Jim!!! 

Jim, I know you don't usually post up the tons of great pics that you guys get but while you're in the bathroom closet at least text me a few to keep me going!!! 

Good luck at CMHC and you guys keep me updated!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 31, 2017)

David, 

Your work is impressive and we are all delighted at the slide shows you permit us to view. 

I was also deeply impressed by your work in documenting the progression of the deer (over in the deer hunting forum). 

It is refreshing to see facts, data and photos - presented in excellent format. 

I commend you. 


Jim


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 31, 2017)

Looking good, David.  Appears the headgear on those whitetail fellas is coming along mighty fine.  Thanks for showing all of us how to grow dandy mature whitetails.  Having a blast as usual with your fun rocking photo updates.  Hope ya'll have another great hunting season.


----------



## DawgDr. (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!  This has sparked me to begin supplementing with the Purina product,  where do y'all purchase when you buy in bulk?

Thanks


----------



## HughW (Jun 2, 2017)

David, Congrats and Thanks for posting!  Great looking herd.  After reviewing your time line of pics, I was amazed to see the growth over the course of just one week.  I may be imagining things, but it seems like you can practically watch them grow.

This begs the question: Should we Start mineral licks earlier and protein feed earlier.  It seems like your bucks already had good growth by mid May.  How long do you feed protein late May-August.  Then corn for rut?  Wondering and appreciate all input.  Thanks!


----------



## antharper (Jun 3, 2017)

Awesome pics as usual and man what a fine looking crew of ladies, should see a lot of growth in the next few weeks and some spots , and thank the lord for the rain we've been getting !


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 3, 2017)

the above herd just got another ton of feed today...every feeder was licked clean


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 5, 2017)

DawgDr. said:


> Thanks for sharing!  This has sparked me to begin supplementing with the Purina product,  where do y'all purchase when you buy in bulk?
> 
> Thanks



Dawg, we pick it up by the ton at Line Creek Feed Store, they're really good people to work with and their location is great for us too.



HughW said:


> David, Congrats and Thanks for posting!  Great looking herd.  After reviewing your time line of pics, I was amazed to see the growth over the course of just one week.  I may be imagining things, but it seems like you can practically watch them grow.
> 
> This begs the question: Should we Start mineral licks earlier and protein feed earlier.  It seems like your bucks already had good growth by mid May.  How long do you feed protein late May-August.  Then corn for rut?  Wondering and appreciate all input.  Thanks!



Hugh, I think the earlier the better on the feed and minerals. We are in the Northern zone so we start our feed as soon as deer season goes out and feed up until about 2 weeks before turkey season comes in and then start back as soon as turkey goes out. I think getting the bucks over the stress of the rut and getting the does ready to fawn are as important as feeding them during the antler growing and fawning period, we basically just try and keep them healthy all year. We have mineral sites at every feeder and the mineral usage is heaviest during the warmer months but we keep it out all year and generally refresh in the early spring and then a couple more times during the summer. 



antharper said:


> Awesome pics as usual and man what a fine looking crew of ladies, should see a lot of growth in the next few weeks and some spots , and thank the lord for the rain we've been getting !



Man no kidding, please let us get some rain all summer and fall!!



DoubleRR said:


> the above herd just got another ton of feed today...every feeder was licked clean



It sure is nice to have good help!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 12, 2017)

*June 10*

I got a chance to run down and pull cards Sat evening but didn’t get a chance to look at them until today. There was one buck that I’ve really been waiting to see and he showed up this week!! He is the only shooter that I had an encounter with last year and he slipped away,  here is some video of him getting away.


http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/videos/southeast-bucks-decoys/

And my first pic of him this year, I’m looking for another encounter!! 





It looks like all the bucks are putting on the inches, I can see a difference from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## deerbuster (Jun 12, 2017)

Good to see the Heavy 8 is back! As always David, love seeing your deer herd. I may be late, but is the Caribou buck going to be around this year?


----------



## Josh B (Jun 12, 2017)

Do you think you have too many deer? Seems like a dumb question to guys who have no deer but I have a lot of doe too. I was thinking of thinning them out.  Ill have pics with 9 or 10 at a time and I only have 130 acres. I think I have around 30 different deer lots of small bucks. Would less deer make bigger bucks?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 12, 2017)

Loooking great, David!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 13, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> Good to see the Heavy 8 is back! As always David, love seeing your deer herd. I may be late, but is the Caribou buck going to be around this year?



I sure hope so deerbuster but I haven't seen a buck that resembles him yet this year. I found a broken piece of his rack when I was shed hunting this year, I am assuming he broke it fighting and hope he didn't get injured or killed in the fight.















Josh B said:


> Do you think you have too many deer? Seems like a dumb question to guys who have no deer but I have a lot of doe too. I was thinking of thinning them out.  Ill have pics with 9 or 10 at a time and I only have 130 acres. I think I have around 30 different deer lots of small bucks. Would less deer make bigger bucks?



I don't think it's a dumb question at all, it's one that I ponder every year deciding how many does we want to take. I think our population is bordering on too high but as long as we have adequate food for the herd I am reluctant to overshoot the does. We see a really strong rut most every year, seeing lots of chasing and fighting. I think it's because of the good age structure of our bucks and also having lots of does for them to chase. In 2012 we hammered the does pretty hard, killing around 30 that year and we also coincidentally had a ton of coyote sightings late that year and into the spring, the next year we had basically no visible rut and members weren't happy not seeing as many deer as normal. All that being said, if I knew that I didn't have to worry about coyotes I would push everyone to kill more does and not worry about it but I know that won't happen so we will probably just hold the course we are on and just let the members kill as many does as they need, we probably average about a dozen a year.



Jim Boyd said:


> Loooking great, David!!!!



Thanks Jim.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow!! If this is a "deer lease" you guys are doing an amazing job!! Can't wait to see more pictures. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Josh B (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah I like seeing the deer but I hate feeding them all.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 13, 2017)

That was a slob of an 8 pointer in the video. Looked like he got a whiff of something he didn't agree with ? One good thing came out of it though, he'll be bigger this year !


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 13, 2017)

Josh B said:


> Yeah I like seeing the deer but I hate feeding them all.



Trust me, I feel your pain!! 



BowanaLee said:


> That was a slob of an 8 pointer in the video. Looked like he got a whiff of something he didn't agree with ? One good thing came out of it though, he'll be bigger this year !



I wish I knew what really spooked him, the unedited footage is 10+ minutes long, he was on the edge of that opening for a long time before coming in and then hung around for a couple of minutes after he bounced off, it was pretty nerve wracking!! It's early but he does look like he will be bigger this year.


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jun 13, 2017)

There's is no doubt he has some super mass that's a fact!!!! Hope to see you sitting behind him with a good story come season good luck and great post and pics


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 13, 2017)

Mark this - very few people have the dedication and will power to do what David and his crew do. 

Two things SO many people lack:

# 1 - trigger control / release control
# 2 - the ability to stay in financially for the long haul

We are trying very hard in SC to take the long view and make the hard investments - but it difficult to get the group together that will do so. 


We are still a LOOONG way behind David and his folk though. 


David, we tip our cap, sir.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 13, 2017)

Way to go again, David!  

You & your crew sure do know how to grow some whopper whitetails.  

Thanks again for posting, Sir.


----------



## king george (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you still using Buck Muscle protein feed?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 16, 2017)

king george said:


> Are you still using Buck Muscle protein feed?



No, we are using Purina Antler Advantage 20 this year.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 27, 2017)

*6-26-17*

It was a pretty busy weekend and even though I was at our lease on Saturday for a work day I didn’t get a chance to pull cards but ran back down yesterday morning to pull them. I took 2 of my cameras off of less productive feeders and set them to video on 2 of the “buckier” feeders, the video clips I put together are longer than I like but here are 4 videos and a bunch of pics, they’re still growing!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jun 27, 2017)

WOW that huge 8 from your encounter last year has split G2 now awesome bunch of bucks you have looks like an unreal season ahead of you guys. I know you cant wait!!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 28, 2017)

Doolydawg03 said:


> WOW that huge 8 from your encounter last year has split G2 now awesome bunch of bucks you have looks like an unreal season ahead of you guys. I know you cant wait!!!!!



Thanks Dooly, we are pretty excited and when I saw the 8 had split he's G2 I was even more excited!! I hope the 8 keeps putting on inches!!


----------



## OleRed15 (Jun 28, 2017)

David,
Do you have any issues with moisture in those trough feeders ruining feed? or have any hog problems? Thinking about building a couple troughs or buying gravity feeders but moisture is a concern and so are hogs since my land is loaded with them.


----------



## Woodsman28 (Jun 28, 2017)

Great pictures! Love seeing the Summer growth and progress. They're growing like a weed now, 1'' per day.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 28, 2017)

OleRed15 said:


> David,
> Do you have any issues with moisture in those trough feeders ruining feed? or have any hog problems? Thinking about building a couple troughs or buying gravity feeders but moisture is a concern and so are hogs since my land is loaded with them.



Thank goodness we don't have any hogs!! Occasionally we will get some wet feed if we have a really hard blowing rain but it's rare, the larger you make your roof and the lower it is the better protection you have. It's nice to have a roof high enough to stand straight up under when your filling the feeders but your better off squatting to fill under a lower roof  and you'll get more protection.


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jun 28, 2017)

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks Dooly, we are pretty excited and when I saw the 8 had split he's G2 I was even more excited!! I hope the 8 keeps putting on inches!!



So much mass his head is starting to look small


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 11, 2017)

It looks like a few of the bucks are slowing down but some are just piling on antler. To me the mid-late July pics are always good. Here are a few videos and a bunch of pics!! 
I apologize if there are some duplicates, I'm transitioning away from photobucket to flickr and haven't quite got it down yet...








<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 11, 2017)

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 11, 2017)

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## lildorris00 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Beautiful Place*

You have some beautiful deer.  Is little creek a club?  How do you not have people beating at your door to join?


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 11, 2017)

David, looks like another good year shaping up..Good luck!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like Energizer did a good job spreading his genes through the herd before being killed a few years back. That one 10 looks like just him


----------



## GrantC77 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wowzzers. Looks like quite the strong deer herd there. Should be proud. See what strict archery rules and good management can yield.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 11, 2017)

I agree about Energizer...I am sitting here looking at him on my wall!...  I was down at out bow club today and saw a saw a young tall ten that looks just like him.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 11, 2017)

Quick question or two...
Did y'all previously feed buck muscle and if so why the change to the purina?


----------



## kevincox (Jul 11, 2017)

That 8 has some serious Mass!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow, with all those big bucks, you'd think there would be a booner in the bunch. They must be really rare ? Have y'all ever fed up one ?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 12, 2017)

lildorris00 said:


> You have some beautiful deer.  Is little creek a club?  How do you not have people beating at your door to join?



Thanks lildorris, there are 2 reasons we aren't overrun with people wanting to join.
1) We are archery only
2) It cost a lot of money to grow these bucks so dues are high.



yellowhammer73 said:


> Quick question or two...
> Did y'all previously feed buck muscle and if so why the change to the purina?



Yes, we have fed Buck Muscle and Purina for the last several years. My thinking this year was, after last years drought put a serious hurting on our plots we didn't have nearly as many acres of perennial clover as we normally have for them to use this spring and summer so I went with the Purina because it's 20% protein as opposed to the Buck Muscle's 16%, a second reason was the Purina was about $30 a ton cheaper this year and that adds up over the year!



kevincox said:


> That 8 has some serious Mass!



Yes he does!! 



BowanaLee said:


> Wow, with all those big bucks, you'd think there would be a booner in the bunch. They must be really rare ? Have y'all ever fed up one ?



Not that I know of, we had one on camera a few years back that a local killed that was low 160's.


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 12, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Wow, with all those big bucks, you'd think there would be a booner in the bunch. They must be really rare ? Have y'all ever fed up one ?



I think in Georgia the % of bucks that make it to booner status are probably around .02%. The experts say even in the Midwest the % of bucks that are above 160" is around 2-3% of the herd. Very low odds anywhere on a truly high scoring buck.


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 12, 2017)

David, every time I see picture of the big 8 I get all sweaty and nervous  

Awesome herd! Did I potentially see the Caribou buck in the mix?


----------



## lildorris00 (Jul 13, 2017)

David - If/When you are looking for members and have a way to keep me on a list don't hesitate to reach out to me because I would love to join.  




davidhelmly said:


> Thanks lildorris, there are 2 reasons we aren't overrun with people wanting to join.
> 1) We are archery only
> 2) It cost a lot of money to grow these bucks so dues are high.
> 
> ...





-


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 13, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> David, every time I see picture of the big 8 I get all sweaty and nervous
> 
> Awesome herd! Did I potentially see the Caribou buck in the mix?



Thanks db, that 8 will be my main target this year! 

We've got a buck with a really oddball rack, let me back up, we've got several deer with really oddball racks but I think I know the one your talking about. One of our members thinks it may be him but I really don't think so, he doesn't look old enough to be him and his rack looks nothing like last year, but you never know...




lildorris00 said:


> David - If/When you are looking for members and have a way to keep me on a list don't hesitate to reach out to me because I would love to join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 14, 2017)

That 8 has some serious mass! How old is he David?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 14, 2017)

Cole Henry said:


> That 8 has some serious mass! How old is he David?



Yes he does! I'm almost certain that he's a 5 year old this year.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 24, 2017)

*July 22*

Well it’s gotten extremely dry as well as hot at Little Creek so the deer are hammering the feeders. I had a lot of good pictures and videos this pull with quite a few good looking bucks. I will probably have just one more post with pics from all of the feeders, we will be shutting down all but two in a week or so and then the velvet will come off shortly and the bucks will get a lot tougher to find.
 In the first video there are a couple of clips with the Fat 8 in them and in the second video the buck we named Boss is working hard at keeping everyone off of “his” feeder!! Lol


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 24, 2017)

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 24, 2017)

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Echo (Jul 24, 2017)

Just awesome pics there, David! I'd say the 10-point gene is very strong in your local herd.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 24, 2017)

Lookin good!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking good for the season David. That ten is a HOSS!


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jul 24, 2017)

I still want to see you get that second chance at that Monster 8 with the split G2 from last year he is a man big mass with a huge body but i could be happy with any of them other mature deer, outstanding herd and great set of photos and videos and if this doesn't get one pumped for 45 days from now i don't know what will. Thanks for sharing David and i don't think you need much luck with that many good deer running around this year.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, it looks like it could be a good season!



Echo said:


> Just awesome pics there, David! I'd say the 10-point gene is very strong in your local herd.


Thanks Echo! It's funny you mentioned the 10 point gene, some years we have lots of 10's but I remember 3-4 years ago we didn't have a picture of a 10 at all, young or old, go figure.



Doolydawg03 said:


> I still want to see you get that second chance at that Monster 8 with the split G2 from last year he is a man big mass with a huge body but i could be happy with any of them other mature deer, outstanding herd and great set of photos and videos and if this doesn't get one pumped for 45 days from now i don't know what will. Thanks for sharing David and i don't think you need much luck with that many good deer running around this year.



Thanks DD, I hope to get another crack at him but you never know. We don't know yet but it may be a ways into the season before we get to hunt this year, Cindy has a surgery scheduled for next week that is going to lay her up for quite a while.


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jul 24, 2017)

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks guys, it looks like it could be a good season!
> 
> 
> Thanks Echo! It's funny you mentioned the 10 point gene, some years we have lots of 10's but I remember 3-4 years ago we didn't have a picture of a 10 at all, young or old, go figure.
> ...



Well that i hate to hear my friend Wishing her a healthy and speedy recovery so you guys can get into the stand ASAP!!!!


----------



## oppthepop (Jul 25, 2017)

looking good David! It's gonna be a great season!


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 25, 2017)

As already mentioned a ton of 10's! looking great David


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks guys, the number of 10's this year is crazy!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Jul 25, 2017)

Just amazing :clap


----------



## hhcryan (Jul 25, 2017)

Great pictures David!! How far do you think deer travel to and from feeders? On my club some feeders as the crow flies  are not very apart but totally different bucks are at each feeder. My thinking is during the heat of the summer they bed pretty close to the feeders. I'd say no farther than a couple of hundred yards.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 26, 2017)

hhcryan said:


> Great pictures David!! How far do you think deer travel to and from feeders? On my club some feeders as the crow flies  are not very apart but totally different bucks are at each feeder. My thinking is during the heat of the summer they bed pretty close to the feeders. I'd say no farther than a couple of hundred yards.



We've got some real home bodies that only use one feeder so I assume they don't travel much and then we've got some that are travelers and use 3-4 different feeders that are over 1/2 mile apart as a crow flies. I think that bucks are just like people, they all have different personalities and tendencies.


----------



## Slowmow24 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, simply amazing heard. You definitely have some studs on here. I hope you get the opportunity to capitalize on your hard work you put in. Also glad that the new picture software is working well for you. I hope to get out there this and check my camera and put out some feed.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 26, 2017)

That 9 point had some Very serious Mass. I know you are on a mission to get him this year after last years encounter. Some exciting days ahead for you guys


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 30, 2017)

Lots of good looking velvet headgear sprouting on ya'lls whitetail turf.  

Appreciate all the rocking updates, Sir.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 14, 2017)

*August 11*

It’s been pretty crazy at home so I haven’t been able to check cameras for about 3 weeks until last Friday, I didn’t have much time that day either so I only got to check a couple of them. 
It looks like most of the bucks are about finished up so we’ve shut down 10 of our 12 feeders and will just run the normal 2 year-round ones in no hunting areas until the season goes out. I don’t have as many pics to post up as usual but here are a few pics and videos.








<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 14, 2017)

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Josh B (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like you are going to have a good year.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 14, 2017)

I bet that place is a hoot during the rut . Great pictures .


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful bucks , look like y'all's hard work is paying off , and man are they all healthy looking !


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok, I admit it!

I am crushed and jealous. 

First, I was simply afraid to look (again). 

Then, I thought - just let me take a peek. 

So now, as I wipe away the tears, I realize the immensity of what you have created. 

I think created is the right word. It takes time, money and tons of self control from like minded people. 

Well done David - you remain as our champion!

You guys are gonna have an awesome season... and I hope Cindy is feeling better ASAP!


----------



## hoppie (Aug 15, 2017)

That is definitely a target rich environment. Good stuff.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Aug 15, 2017)

lol is all I have to say about that. Wow.


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Aug 15, 2017)

Good luck David.... this is just amazing what a crop of whitetail you guys have to choose from. Thanks for always sharing these pics you guys have what most want. Enjoy and i'll be waiting for Part 2 with the now split G2 8 from last years encounter he is a hoss.


----------



## Echo (Aug 15, 2017)

Should be some fine bucks hanging from the Little Creek skinning rack this season!

Looks like you've had good rain up there this year as well.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 15, 2017)

As many early morning pics that you have someone needs to have a stand hung and ready for opening morning at the feeding station.


----------



## JSnake (Aug 15, 2017)

> 5MTC0118 by David Helmly, on Flickr



I think its probably the sunlight, but something about this specific picture got me pumped up for the fall!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 15, 2017)

Whoa, those whitetails are piling on lots of bone as they are coming to the home stretch of a fine growing season.  Looks like lots of excitement is in store for ya'lls soon arriving hunting season. Hope ya'll catch 'em early in their summer range before dispersing to their fall range.  

Appreciate you treating us to tons of entertainment in your fun photos.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2017)

Looking good !   ....Whats the rules for a shooter buck on your club ?


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 16, 2017)

Josh B said:


> Looks like you are going to have a good year.





Gut_Pile said:


> Looking good!





antharper said:


> Beautiful bucks , look like y'all's hard work is paying off , and man are they all healthy looking !





hoppie said:


> That is definitely a target rich environment. Good stuff.





sowgabuckstalker said:


> lol is all I have to say about that. Wow.





Echo said:


> Should be some fine bucks hanging from the Little Creek skinning rack this season!
> 
> Looks like you've had good rain up there this year as well.





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa, those whitetails are piling on lots of bone as they are coming to the home stretch of a fine growing season.  Looks like lots of excitement is in store for ya'lls soon arriving hunting season. Hope ya'll catch 'em early in their summer range before dispersing to their fall range.
> 
> Appreciate you treating us to tons of entertainment in your fun photos.



Thanks for the kind words, we enjoy growing them as much as hunting them, maybe more so for me!! 





LTZ25 said:


> I bet that place is a hoot during the rut . Great pictures .



It can be pretty amazing at times!!



Jim Boyd said:


> Ok, I admit it!
> 
> I am crushed and jealous.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jim, your words are much too kind, I am just a super passionate bowhunter that has become just as passionate at management and am lucky enough to have a wife that is right there beside me and have been fortunate to find the right members that share in my believe (madness)!! 

Thank you, see the doc again tomorrow for her 2 week follow up!!



Doolydawg03 said:


> Good luck David.... this is just amazing what a crop of whitetail you guys have to choose from. Thanks for always sharing these pics you guys have what most want. Enjoy and i'll be waiting for Part 2 with the now split G2 8 from last years encounter he is a hoss.



Thanks Dooly, if I have another encounter you will know it!!



Beagler282 said:


> As many early morning pics that you have someone needs to have a stand hung and ready for opening morning at the feeding station.



Thank goodness we are in the northern zone and cant hunt over bait!!! 



JSnake said:


> I think its probably the sunlight, but something about this specific picture got me pumped up for the fall!



He's just a very photogenic buck! 



BowanaLee said:


> Looking good !   ....Whats the rules for a shooter buck on your club ?



Our land is 2 separate parcels divided by a county road, 1 side has a minimum of 125" gross and the other has a minimum of 135" gross by the landowners wish.


----------

